# This isn't just a ShadowCast 16.



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The 'walk around gunnels' are part of a new cap mold Mel made...anyone can order it. Not to burst your bubble or anything.


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

> The 'walk around gunnels' are part of a new cap mold Mel made...anyone can order it. Not to burst your bubble or anything.


Yeah you definitely bursted my bubble. But I think I'm the first?


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

Erin made it sound like she was doing it as a favor.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Erin made it sound like she was doing it as a favor.


marty is a party pooper for sure.......


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

How functional are walk around gunnels on a 16' rig that may have a tippy factor?


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

> How functional are walk around gunnels on a 16' rig that may have a tippy factor?


That's what I was wondering. Gonna talk to mel tomorrow.


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

> > Erin made it sound like she was doing it as a favor.
> 
> 
> marty is a party pooper for sure.......


He could of just let it be and made me feel special, but noooooo.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > > Erin made it sound like she was doing it as a favor.
> >
> >
> > marty is a party pooper for sure.......
> ...


he's just jelious.........


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

way to poop in the kids cheerios


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > Erin made it sound like she was doing it as a favor.
> >
> >
> > marty is a party pooper for sure.......
> ...


I'm just a big honest meanie.

Lt me clarify what I meant to soothe your behind. The cap is not custom, it is a production cap.

Yes, Erin  and mel are hooking you up by giving it to you for free...it is an upgrade after all. However it is not super dooper custom like you worded it. 

I was saying that for the reference of others who may want to order it in the future.

Here is a photo Ankona posted on their public Facebook page titled "shadow cast 16"


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

meanievac


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

The walk around gunnels may not be good for walking around on but they do add a finished look to the skiff and offer extra protection for any stored rods, both from the elements and passengers. I think Ankona hit a home run with this addition.

I know I was able to fight off the urge to order an SC18 fairly well, until they came out with the full deck cap for it... My build starts next month.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

No wonder matty falls off platforms in shallow water, he prolly takes candy from babies, too.... ;D


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> > > > Erin made it sound like she was doing it as a favor.
> > >
> > >
> > > marty is a party pooper for sure.......
> ...


 lol Meanievac!  
So they put money into the gunnels and took it away from the trailer in the pic.

I know I know its probably a trailer just to water test.


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

Talked to Mel today, we pick up the boat October 1st!!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Those gunnels serve another purpose beyond protecting rods. They keep you confined to the center of the hull which is pretty handy in a tippy skiff. They also give you a place to brace your hand when netting or lipping a fish.

Nate


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

You will be able to enter and exit the boat on them too. I could stand on the edge of my unfinished cap version Shadowcast and not swamp it will all 200lbs of me. (carefully.)


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

Any idea how wide the gunnels are? :-? Puting some on my build more for look and protection factor also... 14"6 Johnson probably isn't to table anyways...


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

The day we picked it up.































































Bag still on the trolling motor! Lol


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

> The day we picked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I haven't been able to upload any photos, I've been busy with school soo. But its back in the shop because the livewell wasn't working. I know the solution is that little thing that you mount above the pickup, but mel said he was going to change where the pickup is completely by putting it at the bottom of the boat where the tunnel is. He said we wont even notice.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new rig Kid!!! There's a Mountain of memories to be made in that thing ...so keep us posted. THANKS DAD! 
  What kind of tiller extension is that ?


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

Believe me I thanked him enough. And actually it's mels tiller extension that he welded. He wanted to give it to us for being so patient with the boat.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Killer, can you post a better picture of it ....is it a boat purchaser only deal or can I drive to ft pierce and get one?
When you become a Dad you'll know...You can never thank your Dad enough...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That's a huuuuge extension


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

> That's a huuuuge extension


I know right!!! It's cool when you're standing or leaning on the platform.


----------



## Fishboy4505 (Dec 8, 2012)

When we gonna slime that thing up alex


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

To update you all we shortened the tiller a few inches because before it was pretty big lol. Here are some pics.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Kid !...now Slime it and post pics   ;D , Nice job Mel......


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good call on the shortening of the tiller. I've seen too many people, including myself go through bushings like crazy from the weight. Looks good


----------

